# Stop freakin' waving at me!



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

We just got back from a couple of weeks of cruising up the East side of Georgian Bay.

As some may remember our original plan of heading up to the North Channel was aborted by certain events.

Anyhow, the sail is repaired, the dinghy motor running and we are back to 'normal'.

As I said: we have been cruising around the East Side of Georgian Bay. This, at this time of year, has to be one of the busiest fresh-water boating areas in North America. Between we cruisers (of which we are legion - power and sail); cottagers going to and fro; recreational boaters out for the day; tour boats; PWC's; water-skiiers (wakeboarders); kayakers; canoists; amphibious planes; etc. etc. etc.

Why is it that most people feel inclined to wave at passing fellow boaters?

Almost every vessel we passed - from stand-up paddle board to 70' Sunseeker - gave a wave from cursory to full-blown vigourous.

Why?

We're not in a parade. We don't know these people. What's the point? Is it because of the perception that we are all mariners and have something in common? Bollocks! We have as much in common with the backwards-ball-hat-and-wife-beater-shirt-wearing yobbo on the crappy-music-blaring-bass-throbbing Ski boat as Sir Francis Chichester has with Francesco Schettino.

I can understand if we've been weeks in the Roaring Forties; haven't seen another human for weeks. Here we share a bond. Here the acknowledgement of another soul brings comfort from the isolation. Heading towards Five-Mile Narrows, after passing, and being waved at by, literally thousands of grinning vacationers doesn't require the same interaction.

So please don't wave at me. And especially don't expect a wave back - particularly if you have just swamped me with your six-foot wake (I'm talking to you Mr. SeaRay!)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's based upon a long tradition of mariners being available to come to the assistance of another in distress. In fact, you are obligated to do so, albeit, not to put yourself in danger.

The wave is strictly a sign that all is okay. I like the tradition. 

Be careful of karma here. We had a guy in our waters fall overboard while boating alone a few weeks back. He was found after treading water without a pfd for 11 hours. I will bet he waived at fellow boaters.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I read an article in one of the sailing magazines about waving. It seems harmless. Like nodding at someone you pass walking down the street. A little more arm exercise won't kill me. 

It seems people are usually complaining about a lack of civility. But, I'll write your boat name down and if I ever get to Georgian Bay, I'll do my best to remember to ignore you.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Man you have a problem!
With all kinds of stuff we can use these forums for, you come up with this? 

Give us your boat name and we'll either ignore you or gesture using different fingers.
Also rename you boat Grumpy Hermit


----------



## Droofus (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my wave to you, perhaps you have seen it before, it involves a single digit.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> It's based upon a long tradition of mariners being available to come to the assistance of another in distress. In fact, you are obligated to do so, albeit, not to put yourself in danger.
> 
> The wave is strictly a sign that all is okay. I like the tradition.
> 
> Be careful of karma here. We had a guy in our waters fall overboard while boating alone a few weeks back. He was found after treading water without a pfd for 11 hours. I will bet he waived at fellow boaters.


I'm sure than mariners in close proximity to each other e.g. in a harbour etc. didn't spend a lot of time waving to each other.

Sure when two clippers pass mid-ocean it would be natural to salute each other.

When there were fewer boats on the water and the ability of getting support from shore was questionable, then, it made perfect sense for mariners to develop their own support network. It reminds me a bit of bikers. When the occasion to meet anther enthusiast on the highway was more rare the acknowledgement of like-minded riders by way of a wave was understandable. Now when bikers pass one another the former gesture of camaraderie has been replaced by a competition to see who can return the salute with the minimum effort and slightest twitch of the finger.

I think there is a vast difference between a person in obvious distress (i.e. treading water, far from shore) and revelers safely ensconced in the cockpit of their motor yacht.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

What is the problem with waving? It seems to me we could all stand with being a little nicer to one another. A wave is nothing more than a passing gesture of goodwill. 

LOL Don't be such a stick in the mud! 

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

So you don't like Italians either...eh?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

You'd better not drive your automobile anywhere in the US south of the 'mason-dixon line' where just about EACH and EVERY motorist waves, just a few fingers is OK, to oncoming traffic on secondary roads. 
Its part of Northern European Culture to acknowledge everyone. Hell, in France outside of the big cities its a great rudeness to not only 'say hello' but also say or wave "goodbye" to everyone including large groups and assemblages of strangers that you happenstance upon. 

In contrast, The 'mediterranean' culture is "Viva-Yo" - hooray for me and to hell with you. I like the Northerners personally. Perhaps your ancestors came from the mediterranean part of Wales.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

DRFerron said:


> I read an article in one of the sailing magazines about waving. It seems harmless. Like nodding at someone you pass walking down the street. A little more arm exercise won't kill me.
> 
> It seems people are usually complaining about a lack of civility. But, I'll write your boat name down and if I ever get to Georgian Bay, I'll do my best to remember to ignore you.


I'd be a little concerned about someone walking down the street, waving and greeting everyone they passed.

I'm not suggesting that I'm anti-social or wish to be ignored. As a matter of fact, my wife and other friends have commented on the fact that I'm way more gregarious on and around my boat than I am in real life. I just find the constant, and often insincere, gesticulations to be tiresome.

If you ever DO find yourself in Georgian Bay, you would be most welcome aboard my boat Sea Dragon.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

SVTatia said:


> Man you have a problem!
> With all kinds of stuff we can use these forums for, you come up with this?
> 
> Give us your boat name and we'll either ignore you or gesture using different fingers.
> Also rename you boat Grumpy Hermit


I thought the forum was for sailors to discuss things (sailing and otherwise) that strike their fancy. If I'm wrong, please provide me with a list of topics or themes that the forum would find acceptable.

I'm 'grumpy' because I don't 'get' the need to acknowledge, and be acknowledged by every other boat on the water? You feel that this justifies making me a pariah and making rude gestures? That makes you the working part of the extremity of the alimentary canal.

Thanks for the suggestion of a new boat name, but, had you read the thread I started on the process I went through to name my boat (I trust that that was a suitable use of the forum's space) you would appreciate that I am not inclined to go through the process again too soon.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Must be an eastern Canadian thing.

Out west here, we are much more friendly. We wave, nod, acknowledge and generally are glad there are like minded people around.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys, go easy. If you had a cold Canadien breeze blowing up your kilt you'd be a little grumpy too. 

Seriously Welshman if this is the worst you have to worry about, I'd open a bottle of your favorite drink and toast your good fortune to an uneventful trip.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I grew up boating. Have been on the water over 40 years. Power and sail. It is just something I have always done.

Why is it so hard for you to reciprocate? Personally, I find it rather rude when someone does not at least give me a nod.

Advice: dont ever visit any of the Maine islands. With the exception of MDI, all the locals will wave to you. Not waving back will definitely affect your stay there.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

I Love British Humor....More Posts OP!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

cupper3 said:


> Must be an eastern Canadian thing.
> 
> Out west here, we are much more friendly. We wave, nod, acknowledge and generally are glad there are like minded people around.


Apparently it's only me - as almost everyone else on the water seemed to want to wave.

It's funny though how, what I thought was a tongue-in-cheek thread on an insignificant topic got nasty so quickly. It is also interesting that the people who seem to take such offense to my desire to be un-acknowledged appear to be the first to want to flip me the bird.

Interesting thoughts about the culturality of greetings though. I spent some time living in Cree communities in the North. The Cree don't greet you, they just come up, say their piece and leave without any kind of closure. It took me a year to realize that it wasn't just me: they did it with everyone. I even started interacting that way as well.

It took me a while to get back to the "How's it going?" openers and the "Okay. See ya later." departures.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

flyingwelshman said:


> It's funny though how, what I thought was a tongue-in-cheek thread on an insignificant topic got nasty so quickly. It is also interesting that the people who seem to take such offense to my desire to be un-acknowledged appear to be the first to want to flip me the bird.


Those most offended also seem to be the newest here. Read into that what you will.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

JimMcGee said:


> Guys, go easy. If you had a cold Canadien breeze blowing up your kilt you'd be a little grumpy too.
> 
> Seriously Welshman if this is the worst you have to worry about, I'd open a bottle of your favorite drink and toast your good fortune to an uneventful trip.


I never wear my kilt while sailing, it affects my trim!

Who said this was the worst I had to worry about?

I didn't mention those pesky nuisances, paddling their dinghies up to me at anchor, making 'small talk' and generally being annoying.

What about joining 'friends' for dinner on their boat and having to bring my own beer?

Not to mention our view of the gorgeous celestial vistas being constantly interrupted by all of those damned shooting stars of the Perseids.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

wow this is really strange thread. You really don't know that those people are not waving at you? after 45 years sea I have come to realize that they are either checking the wind direction or making sure that you're not a pirate. captg


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my favorite things about living in the Keys or visiting the Bahamas was saying hello to everybody and just the feeling of being in a small community similar to what most boaters feel. When we moved back to "civilization", we always got kind of weird looks saying hello to every passer-by.

I personally like how we all wave to one another and wish the rest of the world would do the same.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I 
(wave)can
see(wave)
where (wave, wave)
flyboy's coming from
(wave)
sorta...
he really needed to lay out the context better. See, where he sails from, it's not unusual to pass or be passed by 40-50 vessels an hour on a busy weekend morning.
So, it can get a little crazy. Imagine if you MISSED waving to someone? then you look like a sob, or those folks wonder what is wrong with them, or rumours start, and next thing you know...
Another wave-heavy passion is motorcycling- every bike low fives every other bike for the most part 'round these parts whether american iron or metric, ... except on friday 13th. When you get 10-50 000 motorcycles in one place it gets too crazy to wave to everyone. 

Me? I wave, or raise my mug.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

Being new to boating, i kinda like the wave. I usually reserve it for other sailors or to reciprocate others who wave. Seems the PWC crowd is too busy zipping around to wave. I agree with the OP because sometimes i just want to be left alone and enjoy my time on the water.
I have been riding motorcycles for years and i admit i have grown weary of having to wave to every single bike that passes by. Just because we both are on two wheels, doesn't make us buddies. Anyone wave to every car that goes by driving down the road? Not every person on the water is a social butterfly, some of us are out there to get away from the throngs of people we are surrounded by on land. Don't take it personally, it's just the way we are.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

In Rock Hall we have documented six different types of waves:

The Science of Waving in Rock Hall Maryland


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

*Most memorable waving incident trip*

My most memorable waving incident was arriving in Ft Pierce Florida at 7am this spring after having crossed from Great Sale. Let me first say that I am generally of the karma view of waving - I pretty much give a nod or a wave anybody who comes close on the water. On a couple of occasions I have either appreciated or given more demonstrative greetings (after bad weather or to / from when headed clearly offshore). But that is another story . . ..

We arrived at the FT. Pierce sea bouy at about 6am on a Saturday and killed a bit of time waiting for the tide and a bit more light. The crew had taken a new seasickness pill when leaving Great Sale and we learned that it put her to sleep . . so I was pretty much exhausted from standing watch for the majority of the 20 hour trip. As we began heading for the inlet channel we noticed a couple of fishing boats outbound, and then a few more, and they just kept coming. We had never been to Ft Pierce so we just assumed it was "that sort of town". The fishing boats would make it to the 2nd or 3rd marker and leave the channel - sometimes with a big yell in our direction sometimes a wave from their beer can carrying fist (most were not really freindly waves but more along the lines of schools out - I'm outta here salutes). Anyway, entering Ft. Pierce, you run the marked channel until you get to a breakwater and a narrow protected channel - maybe 1/4 mile long. We expected that as we reach these confined waters, the traffic would slow down. Wrong. Not only did it increase in volume but they were flying. It soon became apparent that they were hold some sort of dash start fishing tournament and these guys were running at high speed, if not full throttle. At one point, in a channel that's maybe 75 yards wide, we counted 3 fishing boats to our starboard and 2 to port -- they were like gnats. There was no sense in trying to avoid them, I mostly just tried to maintain a constant course while also keeping the boat stable in the midst of all the wake and reflected wake in the channel but a couple crossed the bow at shallow angles within 30-50' at speed (passing within 10-15' feet or our beam)

Back to the waving. Obviously, there was next to no waving in the channel (perhaps a couple acknowledgments of the few guys who did back down when the approached us). But then a funny thing happened . . . we got to the CG base and the CG was sitting right there on the water essentially serving as a start line for these guys. Until the fishing boats reached the cutter, they were going no wake speed -- and as soon as they passed the cutter they all throttled up. Well, by the time we reached the cutter we were tired and pissed and had passed no less than 100 of these guys and we had to keep going. So now we are passing a procession of these same fishing boats - all putting along at 3knots or so.

And don't they ALL F'N wave at us! Now, like I said, I'll pretty much wave at / acknowledge anybody. But this was unreal - these guys (or as close to the same guys as someone can be without actually being the same guys) had just been somewhere between incredibly discourteous and an outright threat to our safety and now they were ******* WAVING AT US? To this day I am proud that despite being that tired, that pissed off, and that provoked, I didn't get in a fight with a drunken ******* fisherman at 7am.

That was the day I didn't wave.


----------



## rox33861 (Jun 13, 2011)

to the OP _(deleted)_


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

minnow1193 said:


> Being new to boating, i kinda like the wave. I usually reserve it for other sailors or to reciprocate others who wave. Seems the PWC crowd is too busy zipping around to wave. I agree with the OP because sometimes i just want to be left alone and enjoy my time on the water.
> I have been riding motorcycles for years and i admit i have grown weary of having to wave to every single bike that passes by. Just because we both are on two wheels, doesn't make us buddies. Anyone wave to every car that goes by driving down the road? Not every person on the water is a social butterfly, some of us are out there to get away from the throngs of people we are surrounded by on land. Don't take it personally, it's just the way we are.


Florida?

Florida?

That's south of the Mason Dixon isn't it?

Glad someone here seems to understand....


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> I
> (wave)can
> see(wave)
> where (wave, wave)
> ...


You've got it exactly right. It's not like I'm passing a couple of boats an hour - it's a constant stream of humanity.


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

:worthless::hammer heres my wave ,lets all wave shall we uke


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

flyingwelshman said:


> ..
> 
> It's funny though how, what I thought was a tongue-in-cheek thread on an insignificant topic got nasty so quickly. ...


You've been around here long enough to know better than that.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> It's funny though how, what I thought was a tongue-in-cheek thread on an insignificant topic got nasty so quickly.


I have a different take. Seems the OP was nasty from the start. Just say'n.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

captainrizzo said:


> I have a different take. Seems the OP was nasty from the start. Just say'n.


Hey - I'm the OP. When was I nasty?

(Loved you in 'Midnight Cowboy')


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> Hey - I'm the OP. When was I nasty?
> 
> (Loved you in 'Midnight Cowboy')


I guess it is your own answer to your own "Why" question. If you don't like people waving at you, stop making eye contact.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

Most everyone in FL is from somewhere else. Mostly up north. The wave is a nice novelty at first, then like everything else just becomes 'obligatory'. Some of us don't do 'obligatory' very well. Some of us despise the thought of having to do things just cause everyone else does.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

To the people that are feeling slighted and confused by the OP's post,

WAVE


geez, lighten up already!

(Welshman, feel free to not wave back..)


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

minnow1193 said:


> Most everyone in FL is from somewhere else. Mostly up north. The wave is a nice novelty at first, then like everything else just becomes 'obligatory'. Some of us don't do 'obligatory' very well. Some of us despise the thought of having to do things just cause everyone else does.


That's what your wife said.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

C'mon Parrot.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

flyingwelshman said:


> We just got back from a couple of weeks of cruising up the East side of Georgian Bay.
> 
> As some may remember our original plan of heading up to the North Channel was aborted by certain events.
> 
> ...


I have'nt read all the posts yet but I get the gist. As a commercial tug boatman, I even wave at jet ski's when they pass, but for you sir I wll extend the most pronounce of my fingers and show my hind quarter as I pass.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

<Self-censored response to the Parrot.>

Lol


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

captainrizzo said:


> I guess it is your own answer to your own "Why" question. If you don't like people waving at you, stop making eye contact.


I have an obligation to keep a 360˚ watch - hard to do with eyes averted.
I do have an 'elegant' solution to my problem (I'll get the drawings off to the loft pronto):


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Capt.aaron said:


> I have'nt read all the posts yet but I get the gist. As a commercial tug boatman, I even wave at jet ski's when they pass, but for you sir I wll extend the most pronounce of my fingers and show my hind quarter as I pass.


You might get some unwanted attention in KW with that.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I like waving, but after the first dozen boats, I let my kids wave instead.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

CapnBilll said:


> I like waving, but after the first dozen boats, I let my kids wave instead.


See? Now with all due respect: you, sir, are part of the problem!

It appears that most vessels that have kids on board let the kids do the waving. They are indefatigable! Adults would have stopped long ago.

It's like getting stuck behind or beside a schoolbus - every window framing a snotty-faced urchin waving frantically!

And tell me Cap'n Bill (off the record) - what's with the pirate flag? is it some secret code? The maritime equivalent of the 'Baby On Board' tags on minivans?


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

If I make eye contact with someone I will wave. That's how they know I'm being friendly and not gawking at their bikini-clad wife. When eye contact is made and I wave and someone doesn't wave back, I just mutter "douchebag" and get on with it. I get not waving, but if I say hello to someone and they ignore me I am inclined to knock them flat on their ass. The same feeling carries over on the water. I'm not really an angry guy, am I, LOL? Common courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

To the original poster, stick a few of these on yer boat.
Google Image Result for http://www.mannequinparts.com/assets/bobblehandstmb.jpg


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

.










.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Post a picture of your boat so I don't waste a waive. It costs so much and you can never take it back.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm beginning to think this is just the OP's idea of pot stirring. 

Even Flying's reply to my post seems to have been intentionally taken it out of context. Missed the karma piece.

To me, anyone that is patently unwilling to wave to a fellow boater is entirely out of character with anyone I've ever known to enjoy the sea. That's pushing 40 years.

As far as traffic goes, no one has a monopoly on it compared to the East Passage here. You don't waive to every single boat on the bay, only those that come close to your "personal space". You know it when you see it. It's more than just friendly, its an acknowledgment that you are aware of the big buoyant obstruction that you are going to be sure you miss.

Here's my vision of this silliness. One of the folks at our marina comes over to a group of us on the dock that are chatting over a cup of coffee and says...... "stop freaking waiving at me". They would get their wish, along with stop freaking talking to me, stop freaking acknowledging I exist and stop freaking inviting me to play reindeer games with you. What they would not get would be, stop freaking talking about me and telling everyone that ever came to the marina about me.

JMHO


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

There's a place for people who feel like you do, it's called the Mojave Desert. Nobody will wave at you because there isn't anybody there. You can buy a nice big piece of property cheap and nobody will bother you.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> (snip) I'm way more gregarious on and around my boat than I am in real life. (snip)


I love that. 

In the Oz outback one is obliged to raise one finger from the steering wheel when passing another vehicle. Try that in the city and you'd end up with bleeding RSI.

If its just you passing one lone soul on a deserted track then a cheery g'day is well called for . Do it in the city and they'll have you committed.

Same goes with boats. Offshore, heck I'll even wave at a passing stinker. Inshore they can go and have sexual congress with themselves especially if the bustards come and anchor nearby.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> They would get their wish, along with stop freaking talking to me, stop freaking acknowledging I exist and stop freaking inviting me to play reindeer games with you.


I was always happy to exchange a friendly wave but now now you tell me it's an invitation to reindeer games. I guess I'll reluctantly join the Welshman.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

I always wave to deck fluff......Hey u never know


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

As a teenager, my family kept a Cape Dory Typhoon in Quogue, NY on Tiana Bay. Tiana bay is near Shinnecock Inlet and the the tidal currents cause a lot of shoaling. We were new to sailing anything other than a Sunfish and didn't have much local knowledge (you know where this is going...). We were out for a pleasant daysail and a nearby boat started waving at us -- we smiled and waved back and my dad made some mention of how friendly sailboat owners were to other sailors. The other boat started waving again and we waved back - again and with polite smiles (yeah, hi, whatever...). Then they started waving *again* -- this time frantically and with both arms -- we wondered what their problem was just as we slid onto a soft shoal on an outgoing tide.  

I wave to anyone out there and especially tip my hat to power boaters who are mindful of their wake and 'rules of the road'.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wave man! Life is to short to not be nice to someone who is being nice to you. Is it really that unpleasant to exchange a friendly gesture...really?


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

Hey flying waving is up to you. I wave at every boat that comes by. But when the sertian ferry or power boat that likes to come really close and drown out my motor when im trying to get throught the current. well they get a speacail wave and some choice words. on the radio. Just judge it your way wave sometime. even if its just at the nice boat


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know. Why do we say "hello" to coworkers when we cross in the hallway? Just common courtesy. What's your reaction if someone offers to toss a dockline for ya?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I wave, but I do often see others waving back with that tired "I'm sick of waving" look.

I'd stop waving if everyone stopped waving, but I'm not going to be the first jerk to not wave. We're trying to have a society here after all...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

flyingwelshman said:


> ...
> It appears that most vessels that have kids on board let the kids do the waving. They are indefatigable! Adults would have stopped long ago.
> 
> It's like getting stuck behind or beside a schoolbus - every window framing a snotty-faced urchin waving frantically!
> ...


You REALLY are trying to lose friends, aren't you? Geeze!

Move to Pennsylvania. Kids aren't nearly that friendly on the busses I get behind.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kids don't count. They aren't real people yet. 

Now, if there is a dog on deck, i'll wave. They're nicer than people..lol


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was taught that waving signals that all is well


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Am I mistaken, or do I notice a wee bit of suppressed hostility?
Lighten up man, don't be a swivet, and don't give us sailors a bad reputation by being a cockalorum in front of the stink pots; friend.
dick


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

What a grump!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Flybyknight said:


> Am I mistaken, or do I notice a wee bit of suppressed hostility?
> Lighten up man, don't be a swivet, and don't give us sailors a bad reputation by being a cockalorum in front of the stink pots; friend.
> dick


Cool! 'swivet' & 'cockalorum' in the same post. Two words that I had to look up. I love it when I can learn something new!

I really don't get all of these personal impugnments of my character. I simply don't understand the practice of waving at every boat that passes by.

I have never suggested that I wouldn't help a fellow boater (yes gasholes as well!) with their docklines. (Done it frequently); that I'm anti-social (have a vast coterie of friends (boater & non-boater, ragbags & stinkpots - some of my best friends are stinkpotters!); that I want to live in isolation (been there/done that - hello Waskaganish!); or that I don't like animals (love them!). I may have implied that I don't care much for children (not so much an implication as a statement of fact). It boggles my mind that almost everyone that has a problem with me not wanting to participate in such a ridiculous ritual have no aversion to offering me the one-digit salute and suggesting physical violence if I choose not to return their hand-waggling.

BTW I hope the last word in your post is your name and not your opinion of me.


----------



## minnow1193 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, welshman, welcome to the current sad state of the world..
If someone doesn't want to play along with the rest of the sheep, they must be a troublemaker and dealt with accordingly.... 

There must be something wrong with us for questioning such a practice. 
If no one ever questioned anything, we'd all still be stuck in the Stone Age without really cool sailboats to enjoy.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> ...


They look like they're from south of the Mason Dixon line.

'Y'all come back now. Hear?'


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> ...


Bet you'd wave at Elly Mae Welshman ...


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, I’m thinking the curmudgeon threw a bit of bait in the water and caught more than the limit.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Who is Elly Mae Welshman?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> Who is Elly Mae Welshman?


She's a character from the popular TV show in the 70's - " The Betws-y-Coed Hillbillies"


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I bet the theme song wasn't as memorable.

or as easy to sing.

Two things you never hear on the welsh version of "Wheel of Fortune":
"No, I'm sorry, there are no f's."
"I'd like to buy a vowel- U"


----------



## meljabro3 (Aug 6, 2012)

folks cant be friendly?

what a douche


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

meljabro3 said:


> folks cant be friendly?
> 
> what a douche


You really can't see the irony in your post can you?


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Perhaps mount this on your stern... (solar-powered, no less!)


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> I bet the theme song wasn't as memorable.
> 
> or as easy to sing.
> 
> ...


Come listen to a story 'bout a man named Llewellyn
A hearty coal miner with a tale worth tellin'
He had his folk around him, his sheep were on the mynydd
His bachgen ifanc Dafydd, his wife o' course was Gwyneth


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

NOW HEAR THIS,NOW HEAR THIS, Flyingwelshman, You ARE the King, this must surely go down as one of the Sailnets greatest stirs of all time. I doff my hat to you sir, you have bought out the best and worst from the members here, in fact I am a bit concerned as to the mental stability of some. Carry on, that is all.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

meljabro3 said:


> folks cant be friendly?
> 
> what a douche


Freakin' classic.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Maybe we're just not doing it right?

We should learn from the pros:

Eva Peron | Topfoto Features


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> Come listen to a story 'bout a man named Llewellyn
> A hearty coal miner with a tale worth tellin'
> He had his folk around him, his sheep were on the mynydd
> His bachgen ifanc Dafydd, his wife o' course was Gwyneth


Like the rest of Wrexham, ol Lew was flat broke.
No one hirin', not even one bloke.
Wanderin' through the mynydd, (to the bank, in hock)
He stubbed his damn toe on a big black rock.
Coal, that is...black coal... The Welsh lottery.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> Like the rest of Wrexham, ol Lew was flat broke.
> No one hirin', not even one bloke.
> Wanderin' through the mynydd, (to the bank, in hock)
> He stubbed his damn toe on a big black rock.
> Coal, that is...black coal... The Welsh lottery.


The next thing you know they were rolling in cash
He bundled up his tylwyth and they made a mad dash
They went to Aberystwyth to buy a cup of tea
But A5 traffic took them to Llanfair PG - you know the place: train station - long name


----------



## rtbates (Jan 30, 2007)

In TEXAS we call it, "being neighborly". 

I found it interesting that you felt it necessary to mention that unlike all the tubers, floaters and general boating folks you are CRUISERS...

Good for you!! NOW WAVE BACK..


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Think I've got a solution for you flyer: Have a full-sail logo sewn onto your mainsail - a big freakin' middle finger. Show the colors. Do it with a large flag when you're motoring or install a mizzen just for that purpose. Then again that may cause other people to wave back even more -- in-kind. Maybe start a new trend. Instead of waving, throw a MOON.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Who would like to buy a waving machine? This thread has inspired me to design a synthetic crew member for just this purpose. To keep the costs down (and pass the savings on to you) I plan to recycle mannequins. They will be available either male or female. I'll use the older models that aren't in vogue anymore, so the females won't be the current starving with nipples styles, the'll be more like chunky Barbies. For an extra $40.00 charge they will be available in colors other than refrigerator white.
Who's in?
If you assemble a group buy I can offer a significant discount on 20 or more!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

rtbates said:


> In TEXAS we call it, "being neighborly".


Aw shucks! I could practically hear the twang and loved the silent 'Son' at the end.










What makes you think that Texas is the epicenter of proper social discourse?

I mean, isn't Smackdaddy from the Lone Star State?

I don't know how you thought that by identifying myself as a 'cruiser' I was in any way judging others' use of the water. I was merely attempting to illustrate the diversity and number of craft on the water.

You, on the other hand, seem to have a burr under your saddle vis a vis 'cruisers'. Maybe you were thinking of the other type of cruiser?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sww914 said:


> Who would like to buy a waving machine? This thread has inspired me to design a synthetic crew member for just this purpose. To keep the costs down (and pass the savings on to you) I plan to recycle mannequins. They will be available either male or female. I'll use the older models that aren't in vogue anymore, so the females won't be the current starving with nipples styles, the'll be more like chunky Barbies. For an extra $40.00 charge they will be available in colors other than refrigerator white.
> Who's in?
> If you assemble a group buy I can offer a significant discount on 20 or more!


I'd like to put in an order for 3 or 4. I could arrange them around my cockpit.

Then I wouldn't feel so alone.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll take a deck fluff model in a British Flag thong pls


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

ParadiseParrot said:


> I'll take a deck fluff model in a British Flag thong pls


Your wish is my command!


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Lmao TY SOOO MUch


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

flyingwelshman said:


> Your wish is my command!


Those your feet, welsh? Nice pedicure.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

I want two port and two starboard wavers Green and red respectively. clear complexion excepted only no pimples or worts that can be seen from 100 yards or over......... manicured hands only............ I will pay for this myself. Donations are accepted....captg


----------



## RNC725 (Aug 19, 2010)

I didnt evenknow Elton John; A was a sailor B knew how to do the wave and C had matching shoes

Ya'll come back now -- hear?




Bobby Centers
s/v CIRCLE
1967 CAL 30
Augusta, GA


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I can't believe 10 pages in and Welshman is *still* hookin' 'em.

Bravo sir









.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

what a utter bunch of nonsence,if you don't want to return another sailors/boaters greetings then don't but i wouldn't expect a helping hand down the line somewhere[should i wave now?]


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Why, Welshman! I never realized you had such a troll droll sense of humor! That was a fun read.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

The red & green synthetic crew have been shipped!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

How come nobody is getting all uptight about the most dreaded of sailnet sins, namecalling, in this thread? The OP has been threatened, called a douchebag, a troll, etc. etc., by the same folks who would be horribly offended if the same garbage they have been dishing out was tossed at them.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> How come nobody is getting all uptight about the most dreaded of sailnet sins, namecalling, in this thread? The OP has been threatened, called a douchebag, a troll, etc. etc., by the same folks who would be horribly offended if the same garbage they have been dishing out was tossed at them.


Because they know how to do it and not piss people off. Watch and learn Grasshopper.

Oh - and Welsh ain't tender.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> Aw shucks! I could practically hear the twang and loved the silent 'Son' at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh - no....the Lone Star State is from Smackdaddy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's an interesting excuse Smack- 
another possibility is that Flyboy has a thicker skin than many here.

BTW, i always intend to piss people off when I insult them. that is the whole point of insulting them.
If they aren't offended, you're not doing it right... Grasshopper.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

First time I read this thread I empathized as there have certainly been times when a stream of waving keyturners in new powerboats seemed endless and entirely too populous for My Bay....But I observe the tradition consistently as taught. I also lived on Block Island for eight months once and recall driving around the island waving at people perhaps ten times in a day and trying never to repeat the style of acknowledgement...I mean it was a sport but could also be quite a pia. Trouble was if you didnt wave there was a real possibility someone would interpet as they wished a dangerous thing...socially speakinhg. Anyway there is always the alibi technique where you just cant see with all those lights shining into your eyes....or something is just always drawing my focus to the cockpit.


----------



## fiberglass1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't get it. Wave, don't wave. Who cares? Kinda like when you're walking down the street and make accidental eye contact with a complete stranger, you kind of nod and smile weakly. If the other person doesn't reciprocate, so what? Who'da thunk this would go 10 pages?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh yeah Sailnet inflatable friends (hi matey)....... a selection of your favorites from sailnet able and willing to lend a hand to you solo sailors out there....
Who's first for the "casting" couch...Smack? Ant don't forget those "c" cells....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welsh - I'm just trying to figure out why the hell you have to look at every freakin' boat that passes you by (obviously with pathetic kitten eyes) making them feel compelled to wave. Mind your own damn business and watch where you're going.


----------



## chantler (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Fwman. I'm a contractor who leaves P.S. every morning at 7 and after working at cottages [mostly down the south channel] I return at about 6:00 p.m.. I'm one of those guys in the ugly, though functional aluminum barges. I'm with you all the way. Recently I've been subjected to a new circle. My daughter is home and has been borrowing the truck that I usually take to the marina in the morning , leaving me to ride my kawasaki and forcing me to participate in the ' loyal order of low wavers' ritual practiced by every one that ever saved enough money to buy a motorbike. The strange part is that I have a burning desire to wave to only those who don't wave to me , for they are true kindred spirits ! 
We keep our sailboat a little further north in Britt. A LOT quieter up there and just as many sailing/mooring oportunities .
If I passed by you on the channel and waved , rest assured it was only because you had your sails up. I don't wave at " cruisers with sticks". 
To all others : I or my employees help out ,on average, about 7 or 8 boaters in need per season. We've never charged for this because someday we are going to need help. Wave if you need it .
Jeff


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Well never mind waving.....LEts talk trolling sinkers 4 oz is my fav and a wrist rocket

So when some idiot wants to know why i am going so slow and what those 4 lines running out from my stern are and he crosses my stern at 20 knots and waves at the whole crew on my boat thats waving at him

Also all water fleas (waverunners) are fair game for the wrist rocket


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ShoalFinder said:


> If I make eye contact with someone I will wave. That's how they know I'm being friendly and not gawking at their bikini-clad wife. When eye contact is made and I wave and someone doesn't wave back, I just mutter "douchebag" and get on with it. I get not waving, but if I say hello to someone and they ignore me I am inclined to knock them flat on their ass. The same feeling carries over on the water. I'm not really an angry guy, am I, LOL? Common courtesy goes a long way.


^This is really the best post so far.

Reciprocate my courtesy or I'll kick your ass.

Well done sir.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

My fellow Taffy,

I won't stop waving, I like the waving. It's a fraternity thing. I used to drive ambulance and we waved at all cops firefighters and ambulances. Every notice that motorcyclists always wave at each other? Even a grizzled Harley rider and a sport-bike teen will exchange a hand in fraternity.

If you like, just for you, I'll withhold 4 of the fingers when your boat passes by mine. Hehe. 

By the way, it looks like they made this TV add just for you....







MedSailor


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

chantler said:


> Hey Fwman. I'm a contractor who leaves P.S. every morning at 7 and after working at cottages [mostly down the south channel] I return at about 6:00 p.m.. I'm one of those guys in the ugly, though functional aluminum barges.


I bet I've passed you in your Stanley a few times. All you guys wear those headsets and none of you ever wave!

I like that!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> MedSailor


Perfect!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Welsh - I'm just trying to figure out why the hell you have to look at every freakin' boat that passes you by (obviously with pathetic kitten eyes) making them feel compelled to wave. Mind your own damn business and watch where you're going.


It must be my charisma...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sawingknots said:


> what a utter bunch of nonsence,if you don't want to return another sailors/boaters greetings then don't but i wouldn't expect a helping hand down the line somewhere[should i wave now?]


Oh c'mon now Mr. Grumpy Pants!

I don't give you a widdle wavey wavey and you get all huffy? Won't help a fellah out? 'cause I didn't waggle my fingers at you?

Oh, very mature!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> How come nobody is getting all uptight about the most dreaded of sailnet sins, namecalling, in this thread? The OP has been threatened, called a douchebag, a troll, etc. etc., by the same folks who would be horribly offended if the same garbage they have been dishing out was tossed at them.


Thanks for the support BL, but I'm alright.

I probably have been a bit douchy and trollish in this thread.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

You ever notice that wave ( like ocean swell surf wave) in spanish is ola, and to say hello you say hola, and to say hello over a distance, you wave? I don't think you are a douche' welshman, And I take back what I said about flipping you off and mooning you if I see you, but I'll sure as hell wave enthusiastically. There is another tug boat captain at my company who will never wave, so we seek him out and wave to him like he's in a parade just to piss him off. ( he is a douche')


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> Thanks for the support BL, but I'm alright.
> 
> I probably have been a bit douchy and trollish in this thread.


Don't you go getting all soft and soppy on us now Welshman, HTFU.

Hell, even the AFOC thread turned into a love fest and Fight Club is for pussycats.

What we need is a SailBag thread, SailDoucheBag that is. I'm up for it. No posts, we all just sit and glare menacingly at our screens muttering malevolently but oh so wittily to ourselves.

We could all get together for a Sailaway. Raftups strictly forbidden, first person to mention "Sundowners" gets the plank, Rum and bile the drink de jeur.

Soundtrack by Leonard Cohen and Tom Waits.

Wow ... that could cheer me up immensely.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

haven't heard of sailaway for years I miss him.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> haven't heard of sailaway for years I miss him.


haha ... It was a shame to lose dear old SailAway21 ... even if he did think I was a communist. Silly old bugger.

Good to see your name crop up as well Chris, trust all is well with you.

btw .... Sway apparently FaceBooks. If you send a PM to Cameraderie he might be able to help. (Cam doesn't post here anymore either but he does still PM)


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

tdw said:


> What we need is a SailBag thread, SailDoucheBag that is.


SDB is the new AFOC!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> SDB is the new AFOC!


with haemorrhoids ...


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

:thewave:
:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Don't you go getting all soft and soppy on us now Welshman, HTFU.
> 
> Hell, even the AFOC thread turned into a love fest and Fight Club is for pussycats.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I'm in.

Who else is a SailingDoucheBag?!?!?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, you go away for a day and come back to find a hundred posts on waving! I get the OP's point--waving could get tiring in a very busy channel. But I doe it and like it--I take it to mean, Hey we didn't hit each other but we could have! I like to think that sailboats and motorboats waving to each other might increase the courtesy and understanding between these different species. I did draw the line once when a large motorboat that was in the process of nearly swamping us, waved!! Thought maybe he was being ironic, but could only return a less friendly gesture.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## NateKing (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anybody heard the Safeco Insurance radio commercials about "boat people"? I couldn't find a copy of it online, but it basically says something along the lines of "I don't understand boat people. All the do is go around in circles all day waving at each other..." I thought it was pretty effing funny. 

Personally I like it when people wave to me. Makes me feel special.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Oh yeah. I'm in.
> 
> Who else is a SailingDoucheBag?!?!?


but Smack ... its against the rules to admit it even if you are one ...



arf145 said:


> Man, you go away for a day and come back to find a hundred posts on waving! I get the OP's point--waving could get tiring in a very busy channel. But I doe it and like it--I take it to mean, Hey we didn't hit each other but we could have! I like to think that sailboats and motorboats waving to each other might increase the courtesy and understanding between these different species. I did draw the line once when a large motorboat that was in the process of nearly swamping us, waved!! Thought maybe he was being ironic, but could only return a less friendly gesture.


... unlike you who is simply trying to buck the trend ... oh deer ...



flyingwelshman said:


>


my kind of club .... but now I'm going to have to put every last one of you on ignore ....


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

tdw said:


> ... but now I'm going to have to put every last one of you on ignore ....


Sweet the moderators are putting us all on ignore! This is great! When the cats are away the mice will play....

Now, to summon my inner Howard Stern/Dennis Leary!

Med*%!!#ailor


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

tdw said:


>


Since when do wombats do the backstroke???



MedSailor


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Since when do wombats do the backstroke???
> 
> 
> 
> MedSailor


Good grief, if your from the PNW you should know that is a sea otter. Wombat, schvambat indeed.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Since when do wombats do the backstroke???
> 
> 
> 
> MedSailor


Remarkably adaptable critter the wombat .... backstroke was a piece of piss, but just you try typing with those paws .... buttons on the chart plotter are a challenge as well. 

Now be quiet ... can't you see I'm trying to ignore you ?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> Since when do wombats do the backstroke???
> 
> 
> 
> MedSailor


 Since they discovered the forestroke led to chafing. 
they have yet to discover the breaststroke.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

tdw said:


> ... unlike you who is simply trying to buck the trend ... oh deer ...


Very subtle.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm afraid I have to agree.
As a professional, sailing passenger carrying vessels 6 to 8 hours a day, 6 to 7 days a week, waving to passing boaters is just a pain. Never mind that I might be talking to a customer, or to the pilot aboard that 856 foot container ship entering (or leaving) the port in the channel he and I must share, or one of my crew. Never mind that I'm responsible for the welfare of all on board 49 (150 or 250) passengers, plus crew and the vessel and have possibly thousands of square feet of canvas aloft, booms, gaffs and nearly a mile of lines to be concerned with; I'll just stop whatever I'm doing to wave to you and all the others, or be labeled an ass.
Honestly, I'm a bit more concerned that the tack you've just made leaves me nowhere to go other than into that wharf ahead or that you probably won't clear my 30 foot long bowsprit because you've misjudged the current. 
"Gee, that guy's a real grouch for not waving, isn't he honey?" 
Yeah, like I care.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

capta said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree.
> Yeah, like I care.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I just noticed Fwelsh is sailing a Hunter, I would'nt wave to you anyway's. 
And capta, from the sounds of it your are running a cattlemaran, I don't wave at those either. 
sounds like you need to pay as close attention to what you are doing as possible if lifting your hand is gonna throw you out of whack. those cattle charters will hire anyone to run 'em.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> Very subtle.


my middle name ....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Since they discovered the forestroke led to chafing.
> they have yet to discover the breaststroke.


That would be the Schvambats .... they have their forestrokes removed at a young age .... like the breastroke .... we like to nip 'em in the bud.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> ^This is really the best post so far.
> 
> Reciprocate my courtesy or I'll kick your ass.
> 
> Well done sir.


Perhaps I worded that a little harshly...

I didn't say I holler out, "F you, you douchebag!" (shaking fist over my head)

You guys don't have the little inner voice? No..? Nobody....?

Back to anger management for me, then. I really thought I was doing better.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread continues to demonstrate how Sailnet never fails to create a heated debate about the most trivial topics.

I was always taught (by my grandfather, my father, and multiple sailing mentors) that waving is considered common courtesy on the water, and failure to wave can be considered a sign of distress. If a Coastie goes by, I strongly suggest that you wave, or your likelihood of being boarded goes way up. I don't wave to big tankers or ferry boats (unless the passengers wave to me), but in general if I can see the face of someone on the boat, I wave. I consider it a good safety practice, because I'm looking for acknowledgment that the captain of any recreational vessel knows I am there and will (hopefully) steer around me if I'm under sail.

I just love the video in this post. It captures perfectly the spirit of boating, and how a friendly wave is unique to boating and a bit odd and inappropriate in other settings.

Frankly, I think the OP is sounding rather old and crotchety. I'll keep an eye out for him on the water so I can wave extra enthusiastically just to annoy him. :laugher


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It never fails to amaze me how so many of you do not read the posts or even understand them.
Just out of curiosity, how many "cattlemarans" have you seen that are schooner rigged?
I did not say I NEVER wave, but if I am otherwise occupied then to your wave I am a "sailingdouchbag". Fine, I can live with that.
But the long and short of it to me is that I spent my life getting paid to go sailing; trips to Europe, the Caribbean, up the Amazon and Orinoco rivers, the Great Lakes, etc. I am not supporting my sailing at some nowhere job, dreaming of a life I will probably never attain, sitting in my lazy boy criticizing those who are doing it .
So put me down and I'll consider the source and we'll all be happy. But keep clear of me when we're on the water, because you probably believe you have the "right of way" because you are sailing on a starboard tack!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

capta said:


> It never fails to amaze me how so many of you do not read the posts or even understand them.
> Just out of curiosity, how many "cattlemarans" have you seen that are schooner rigged?
> I did not say I NEVER wave, but if I am otherwise occupied then to your wave I am a "sailingdouchbag". Fine, I can live with that.
> But the long and short of it to me is that I spent my life getting paid to go sailing; trips to Europe, the Caribbean, up the Amazon and Orinoco rivers, the Great Lakes, etc. I am not supporting my sailing at some nowhere job, dreaming of a life I will probably never attain, sitting in my lazy boy criticizing those who are doing it .
> So put me down and I'll consider the source and we'll all be happy. But keep clear of me when we're on the water, because you probably believe you have the "right of way" because you are sailing on a starboard tack!


Capta, you misunderstand: being labelled an SDB is a badge of honour - wear it proudly!

I know I do.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Capta, any dude that's swinging 30' of sprit freakin' _owns_ the water. That's Chuck Norris sailing right there.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Perhaps all these friendly, polite folks that irrate you so are simply reading the name of your boat and responding appropriately. Doesn't _nautai te salutamis_ mean "we sailors salute you" or something like that?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

johnnyquest37 said:


> perhaps all these friendly, polite folks that irrate you so are simply reading the name of your boat and responding appropriately. Doesn't _nautai te salutamis_ mean "we sailors salute you" or something like that?


ooooohhhhhhhh, welsh, you're so busted!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

johnnyquest37 said:


> Perhaps all these friendly, polite folks that irrate you so are simply reading the name of your boat and responding appropriately. Doesn't _nautai te salutamis_ mean "we sailors salute you" or something like that?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. I love this place.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Dip your Flag instead..see if that's less annoying.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

When you consider the historical origins of waving (to prove that you are not holding a gun), the OP might consider waving a gun in response to those obnoxious wavers. Or better yet, point it at them. That might get them to stop waving! :laugher But YMMV, especially in Canada.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, now I guess it's my turn to be educated!
I don't quite know when being a douchbag became cool, but if that's the way of things here on sailnet, then I accede to my betters.
I am so confused.......and thanks?


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

surely there are far worse things going on in this world today than people being friendly towards fellow boaters...


----------



## chantler (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sure there are worse things, bcsailor, but you has time to think of them when you are sailing?


----------



## boating2go (Jul 12, 2012)

People are always complaining about people not being civil anymore and wishing for times gone by when supposedly people were more civil. So here we are complaining when people make the effort to be civil and wave, talk about contradictions. Personally I like when people wave at me.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

capta said:


> It never fails to amaze me how so many of you do not read the posts or even understand them.
> Just out of curiosity, how many "cattlemarans" have you seen that are schooner rigged?
> I did not say I NEVER wave, but if I am otherwise occupied then to your wave I am a "sailingdouchbag". Fine, I can live with that.
> But the long and short of it to me is that I spent my life getting paid to go sailing; trips to Europe, the Caribbean, up the Amazon and Orinoco rivers, the Great Lakes, etc. I am not supporting my sailing at some nowhere job, dreaming of a life I will probably never attain, sitting in my lazy boy criticizing those who are doing it .
> So put me down and I'll consider the source and we'll all be happy. But keep clear of me when we're on the water, because you probably believe you have the "right of way" because you are sailing on a starboard tack!


I'll wave as I pass on my 85 foot tug pushing a 300 foot loaded fuel barge, which I belive trumps the bow sprit. And no, you don't have the right of way because your sails are up, I can see the exhaust pumping out the stern But serioulsy, I kid and meant no offense, you've been living aboard and sailng longer than I've been alive, I call all those over loaded tourist boats catllemarans, or cattle boats, and I have no doubt you are more than qualified to run them.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Capt aaron
Wouldn't matter to me if I was under sail, power or both or even going backwards upside down; you go on your merry w/o ANY interference from me, pal.
Done the tug thing too, & I feel for you in these days of GPS sailors. Before GPS, at least some out there had a rudimentary knowledge of seamanship. Today ?????????????????????/


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

capta said:


> Capt aaron
> Wouldn't matter to me if I was under sail, power or both or even going backwards upside down; you go on your merry w/o ANY interference from me, pal.
> Done the tug thing too, & I feel for you in these days of GPS sailors. Before GPS, at least some out there had a rudimentary knowledge of seamanship. Today ?????????????????????/


At least SOME out there had a rudimentary knowledge of seamanship ? SOME ?

Now of course none of us do.

By golly, we only had to pick up that GPS mind fogger and shazam ... everything we had learnt, albeit rudimentary, in all those years pre GPS was immediately forgotten.

Next thing you know there will be complaints of abuse but really. Other than inordinately stupid and/or mindnumbingly moronic what other words should one use to describe your post ?

FFS.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Wooo what happened here all of a sudden someone with a rod up their arse get personal. Lighten up a little, this whole tread has been in fun as it should be.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Wooo what happened here all of a sudden someone with a rod up their arse get personal. Lighten up a little, this whole tread has been in fun as it should be.


Ah me. You are probably right Simon but really. That anyone has the gall to come in here with that nonsense really gets up my nose. Big bowsprit or no big bowsprit.

If perchance I missed the humour that I fear was not inherent in CaptA's post then I apologise.

Anywho ... it wasn't me , Jones did it when I wasn't looking


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

TDW, you seem to have a guilty mind, I was not refuring to you, I didnt see your post under the one I was reading (sorry). Haven forbid I cross swords with a bundle of fluffy muscle . I was refuring to capta.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> TDW, you seem to have a guilty mind, I was not refuring to you, I didnt see your post under the one I was reading (sorry). Haven forbid I cross swords with a bundle of fluffy muscle . I was refuring to capta.


Well truth be told there was a certain uffishness in my post. Nonethless I'm glad to see you've no stomach for messing with MightyMarsupialMan. Obviously seeing me in a pair of shorts put the fear of wombat into you.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

I kindof doubt that flyingw expected or intended this reaction when he started this thread [but one can never be sure after all he is canadian] to me friendly boaters just aren't a big problem! and as most people know I'm generally anti-social and grumpy lol


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

You need to sell your boat, buy a shack in some remote mountain place, be self sufficient. It is obvious that you do not want interaction with your fellow man. That's sad.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

H and E said:


> You need to sell your boat, buy a shack in some remote mountain place, be self sufficient. It is obvious that you do not want interaction with your fellow man. That's sad.


ouch!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

capta said:


> Capt aaron
> Wouldn't matter to me if I was under sail, power or both or even going backwards upside down; you go on your merry w/o ANY interference from me, pal.
> Done the tug thing too, & I feel for you in these days of GPS sailors. Before GPS, at least some out there had a rudimentary knowledge of seamanship. Today ?????????????????????/


Truth be told, I stay out of everyones way, especially the big schooners. When I'm running a commercal vessel, no matter the curcimstance, It will be my fault if anythinng happens. Even if a jetski rams into me full speed from the side. When I'm sailing, I stay WAY out of the way. I actually hate being close enough to wave at anybody. But of course I do wave when we catch eachothers glance because I'm naturaly freindly. If I'm being an A hole it's usually on purpose.


----------



## seabee (Aug 26, 2010)

RE: Stop freakin waving at me ! have sailed for over 45 years now and I am retired Navy and have traveled all over this world and I have returned many a wave over the years and I don't now of any ill effects of the many times I have moved my hand, I do know that over the years I have meet many a folks on shore that I have waved at on the water. I just hope that one day your not in trouble and the one person that you snubbed would not even lift a hand to help, I know it's the law here but may not be where you are. Sorry that your life has come down to this small minded attitdue. May your sails always be full and the sun on your back--SEABEE--1984 Watkins 29 (CANDO) Great Lakes


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

H and E said:


> You need to sell your boat, buy a shack in some remote mountain place, be self sufficient. It is obvious that you do not want interaction with your fellow man. That's sad.


Too much interaction perhaps ?

What is far far sadder to me are those poor vapid fools who cannot stand to be alone with themselves and must constantly seek out interaction even though it be of the most superficial kind. (hey who just said internet forumites ?  )

but hey fine folk .... this thread has gone all despondent on us .... DoucheBags we may be but but but ...






Happy happy ...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm a Douche Bag (TM) - watch more funny videos


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This is getting idiotic.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> This is getting idiotic.


Then stop reading it.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

flyingwelshman said:


> Then stop reading it.


Who's reading it?:thewave:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seaduction said:


> Who's reading it?:thewave:


Reading what ?

(hmmm .... Minnewaska may be on to something ....)


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

tdw said:


> Reading what ?
> 
> (hmmm .... Minnewaska may be on to something ....)


It (whatever 'it' is) does seem to have gone beyond its 'best before' date.


----------



## jimmyb514 (Sep 9, 2007)

When I first stepped aboard my Grandfather's Sharpie 50 years ago, I was taught it was a friendly gesture to give a wave to those who passed by, and to wave like a mad fool at those about to run into you. 
Have you given thought to cruising off the coast of Somalia?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> It (whatever 'it' is) does seem to have gone beyond its 'best before' date.


shame though .... that undefinable it was fun while it lasted ....

ah me ... the douche she is bagged ...

farewell


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

good ole sailnet,hey welchman i threw you a olive branch,just don't push it!


----------



## Mjfossler (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, first complaint I ever heard about people being courteous. I wave to everyone out on the water - we are all in this together.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sawingknots said:


> good ole sailnet,hey welchman i threw you a olive branch,just don't push it!


And it was much appreciated, but, for my part, totally unnecessary as I wasn't aware of any animosity between us.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

cool,we're good


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Today I fuel'd up 2 cruise ships, and as we pulled away there was 1000 people on the rail, waving at us grunts down on the barge. I could not help but think of this thread, we waved back enthsuiastically, me just a little bit more than my crew members.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Capt.aaron said:


> Today I fuel'd up 2 cruise ships, and as we pulled away there was 1000 people on the rail, waving at us grunts down on the barge. I could not help but think of this thread, we waved back enthsuiastically, me just a little bit more than my crew members.


My work here is done.....


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

flyingwelshman said:


> We just got back from a couple of weeks of cruising up the East side of Georgian Bay.
> 
> As some may remember our original plan of heading up to the North Channel was aborted by certain events.
> 
> ...


You may want to find a less friendly passtime. Some suggestions:

Jousting
Ultimate fighting
****-fighting
Dog-fighting
Eye-poking
Paint-ball fighting

I'm not sure sailing is for you.


----------



## PPPPPP42 (Mar 11, 2009)

There is merit in a philosophical debate about obligatory friendly gestures.

Or put more simply if you're required to be friendly then is doesn't mean **** so why bother.

Its very culture and location dependent so its obvious that there will be totally differing views.

A lot of people do things like that because it makes them feel part of some special group (motorcyclists are huge on it for that reason).

On this particular topic, I always return a wave but I don't bother to initiate them unless its a close pass with eye contact or its another sailboat, just too much river traffic to do otherwise, id wear my arms out.

EDIT: actually from the OP's point of view if I wanted a quiet day by myself on a boat and people kept waving, requiring me to wave back or be considered rude, I could see how that would quickly get extremely irritating.


----------

